# Verendete Störe im Gartenteich



## Staffi (25. Jan. 2009)

Hallo liebe Gartenteichfreunde, heute mußte ich ein traurige Entdeckung in meinem Gartenteich machen. Unter dem Eis meines Teiches entdeckte ich meine __ Störe und zwar Tot. Ich hatte zwei Stück, einer war ca.100cm u. der 2. ca 80cm groß . Ich hatte sie seit 4Jahren u. der größere war so zutraulich das er sich streicheln ließ.Den Teich hatte ich zum überwintern mit einem Oxidator u. zusätzlich noch mit einer Luftpumpe ausgestattet, desweiterne wurde immer ein Luftloch im Eis freigehalten. Meine Frage, wäre es besser gewesen die Störe im Haus zu überwintern ( in einem geeignetem Gefäß ) oder den Teich zu beheizen, denn ich möchte mir wieder Störe zulegen u. soetwas soll mir natürlich nicht noch einmal passieren.Viele Grüße Staffi


----------



## Joachim (25. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Verändete  Störe im Gartenteich*

Hallo Staffi (gibts nen Vornamen?  )

Also, ich denke mal, das dein Teich für Störe (vor allem so großer) schlicht zu klein (4x4m und 6000 Liter) und zu flach ist (max 90cm). Bei so einem Teich wird dir das wohl wieder passieren ...

Mach doch mal Fotos vom Teich, vielleicht kann man sich dann ein besseres "Bild" machen.


----------



## Staffi (25. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Verendete  Störe im Gartenteich*

Hallo Joachim, habe vergessen zu erwähnen das ich noch einen zweiten größeren Teich angelegt habe, habe es in meinem Profil geändert.Das der Teich zu klein für die Größe war könnte schon sein, aber wo ich sie damals gekauft habe hatten sie 12cm u. das sie so groß werden hätte ich ja auch nicht gedacht.Ich hatte auch schon in Betracht gezogen,wenn sie noch größer geworden wären an einen Tierfreund mit dementsprechden großen Teich zu verschenken, das hat sich aber ja nun erledigt. Aber das sie diesen Winter nun nicht überstanden haben müßte doch eine andere Ursache haben, den ich habe genug O2 zugeführt u. habe die Eisdecke immer Offen gehalten( an einer Stelle)
Fotos häne ich das nächst mal an, muß sie erst bearbeiten.
Viele Grüße Gerd


----------



## Dodi (25. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Verendete  Störe im Gartenteich*

Hallo Gerd,

:willkommen hier im Forum!

Hast Du die Störe denn über den Winter gefüttert?
Sie könnten verhungert sein, denn Störe brauchen auch im Winter Futter.


----------



## nico1985 (25. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Verendete  Störe im Gartenteich*

hallo, ist zwar eine andere sache aber ich hatte auch drei störe davon 2 albino so 40cm lang, alle haben sich selbst mit algen eingewickelt und daran sind sie dann gestorben, leider!!!
 sorry gruß nico


----------



## Koi-Uwe (25. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Verendete  Störe im Gartenteich*

Leider müssen viele Störe im Gartenteich diesen Weg gehen, Störhaltung ist nicht ganz einfach, Angefangen von Fadenalgen, viel Sauerstoff und genügend Schwimmfläche. Störe nehmen nur beim Schwimmen ausreichend Sauerstoff auf.
Und Rückwärtsschwimmen können sie auch nicht, darum verenden viele auch in Fadenalgen.


----------



## nico1985 (26. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Verendete  Störe im Gartenteich*

Ich wollte mir dieses Jahr einen __ Silberkarpfen oder einen Grasskarpfen zulegen! Die sehen vielleicht nicht so schick aus, sollen aber ganz gut gegen Fadenalgen sein! Und wenn es dann mit den Algen besser ist, schaffe ich mir noch mal nen Stör an, ich finde das sie  sehr Interresante Tiere sind! Gruß Nico


----------



## Annett (26. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Verendete  Störe im Gartenteich*

Hallo Nico,

die Algen haben einen Grund. Noch mehr Fische, werden diesen Grund nur verstärken.

Lies Dir bitte in Ruhe mal dieses Thema und dieses durch, vielleicht werden Dir dann die Zusammenhänge eher klar.

Im Bereich "Basiswissen/Fachbeiträge" findest Du noch dazu einige interessante Beiträge von Thomas alias stu_fishing zum Thema Stör (wurden allerdings von Thorsten eingestellt).

Und wenn das noch nicht reicht, dann lies Dir mal seine Beiträge zum Thema Stör durch.

EDIT. Hier noch ein Link zum Thema Algen: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/3026


----------



## sister_in_act (26. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Verendete  Störe im Gartenteich*



> Ich wollte mir dieses Jahr einen __ Silberkarpfen oder einen Grasskarpfen zulegen



hallo nico

ich hatte jahrelang 3 __ graskarpfen im teich.
bei mir haben sie nie algen gefuttert und  ich glaube auch kaum, daß sie es überhaupt tun. allenfalls mal daran rumzupfen vielleicht.
bei mir haben sie fischfutter gefressen und ab und zu mal in ein seerosenblatt gebissen.allerdings verachten sie auch __ schilf nicht.
aber algen????
sollte jemand andere erfahrungen haben lasse ich mich gern berichtigen.
gruß ulla


----------



## Staffi (26. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Verendete  Störe im Gartenteich*

Hallo, Viele Grüße an alle.
Also mit Fadenalgen hatte ich mit den Stören noch nie Probleme gehabt, ich hatte sie ja über 41/2Jahre u. hatten somit schon einige Winter bei mir verbracht ohne jegliche Probleme. Gefüttert habe ich sie natürlich weiterhin, nur nicht soviel wie im Sommer.Mir ist es trotzdem noch ein Rätzel das alle zwei verendet sind trotz aller Maßnahmendie ich eingeleitet hatte, Es könnte eventuell doch an der Tiefe des Teiches gelegen haben bei diesen Frostgraden die wir hatten.
Viele Grüße Gerd


----------



## stu_fishing (26. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Verendete  Störe im Gartenteich*

Rätsel ist es keines...und es wurde schon mehrfach gesagt: der Teich ist zu klein und ungeeignet.

Ich kann prinzipiell auch eine Katze oder einen Hamster im Teich einsperren und halten..die Frage ist nur immer wie lange.........


----------



## goldfisch (27. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Verendete  Störe im Gartenteich*

Hallo Nico,
Funktionsfische einsetzen klappt nicht. Wenn Dir Fische gefallen, mach Dich nach Ihren Bedürfnissen kundig und prüfe ob Du diese in Deinen Teich erfüllen kannst und willst. Vorausgesetzt Dein Teich ist groß genug, hast Du mit Ctenopharyngodon idella (ein schöner Fisch - den gibts auch in Farbformen) mittelfristig  k e i n e  höheren Pflanzen mehr im Teich. Das würde mir nicht so gefallen. Irgenwann musst Du dann mit Grünschnitt und Pelletts zufüttern.
mfg Jürgen


----------



## chromis (27. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Verendete  Störe im Gartenteich*

Ist auch in diesem thread gültig:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/16


----------



## Redlisch (8. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Verendete  Störe im Gartenteich*

Hallo,

wie ich heute erstaunt feststellen musste, kann sich ein selbst 1m großer Stör sogar in einer einer einzigen Hornkrautschlaufe verfangen.
Die "Schlaufe" war etwa 30 cm lang und hatte sich über seinen Kopf geschoben bis zu den Brustflossen. Da der Stör ja bekanntlich nicht rückwärts schwimmen kann, kam er nicht mehr von selber davon los.

Er drehte und wendete sich, wie ein Fisch am Haken.
Hätte ich nicht so sauberes Wasser, hätte ich garnicht gesehen was er hat.

Ich bin dann in den Teich rein und habe die Schlaufe zerrissen.
Ich denke mal wegen der schon kühlen Wassertemperaturen konnte er sich auch nur langsam bewegen, im Sommer wäre soetwas kein Problem gewesen.
Ich hatte erst 30 Minuten vorher gefüttert, da kamen noch beide zur Nahrungsaufnahme.
Also nochmal Glück gehabt ! :beeten

Also, nicht nur Fadenalgen können gefährlich sein !

Axel


----------

